

Endless – an iOS web browser with a focus on security and privacy - yankcrime
https://github.com/jcs/endless

======
yankcrime
Here's the App Store link: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/endless-
browser/id974745755?...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/endless-
browser/id974745755?mt=8)

